
Show HN: Why We Follow – Twitter User Review Directory - scottatmu
https://www.whywefollow.com
======
exolymph
I'm a Twitter power user so in theory this is the kind of thing I would like.
(And I did upvote.) But I think you need a value proposition to get people to
use the site that isn't just reading reviews, because most usernames I search
at the moment will not have associated reviews. With a clear alternate value
prop, you'll have time to build up the number of reviews and then do something
interesting with them, like "most-recommended accounts for [topic]" or
whatever.

Anyway, I do like the idea of Yelp-meets-LinkedIn layered on top of Twitter.

~~~
scottatmu
Thanks for the feedback and suggestion! Makes complete sense.

Going to brainstorm it a little bit.

------
scottatmu
NOTE: There are still some features not working but wanted to soft launch it
here to get some much needed user feedback.

Please let me know if you have any suggestions or some "how the F did I miss
that" UX/UI design aspects that, well, I missed.

